# EOI Selected, need clarification



## Ramanathan (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi All, 

My EOI has been selected , I would be applying for residence by mid April 2013. 

Need clarification on the below now, 

Medicals
1. Have a BMI of 25, and my Cholestrol, Triglcerides are slightly on the higher side. 
2. I am suffering from 'Vitiligo', an auto immune disorder of skin, which depigments my skin, less that 2% of my skin area is affected. As allopathic medicines are not effective I am only taking Homeopathic medicines for treatment. 
My earlier mails to NZ Immigration regarding this medical condition, I got a vague reply like ' it depends on the medical assessment we do" and not a defnite 'Yes' or 'No'.
What my chances of residence visa being accepted.

Job
1. I have been applying to jobs, but mostly getting replies like 'since you are not here we cannot consider you for this opening', In spite of me telling 'in process to apply for resident visa.
2. I will continue to try, but how to get out of this cycle. 
I am in a good and well paying job now, its risky to leave the current job, come to New Zealand and then search for a job. Till I get a job I may not even know which place to stay etc.

How to go about it. 

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ramanathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI has been selected , I would be applying for residence by mid April 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi there - and congrats on getting the invitation to apply. 

On the medical front - we really can't give a definite about what the recommendation will be, but one way to get an idea is - how much will/could your condition cost the NZ public health service over the next 5 years? There's a previous post (sorry, I can't remember which) which discussed an actual figure - I can remember figures of $25k & $40k limits in it.

With regards a job - welcome to the usual Catch 22. You may find it easier to find a willing employer once you have the residents visa in your passport - but most will want to see you 'face to face', and will also want someone who can start reasonably quickly.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - and congrats on getting the invitation to apply.
> 
> On the medical front - we really can't give a definite about what the recommendation will be, but one way to get an idea is - how much will/could your condition cost the NZ public health service over the next 5 years? There's a previous post (sorry, I can't remember which) which discussed an actual figure - I can remember figures of $25k & $40k limits in it.
> 
> With regards a job - welcome to the usual Catch 22. You may find it easier to find a willing employer once you have the residents visa in your passport - but most will want to see you 'face to face', and will also want someone who can start reasonably quickly.


Hiya topcat83 & Ramanathan,

topcat83 - what are you doing up at this daft hour ??? Ive an excuse cos I'm on nights  

Congrats to Ramanathan for receiving the ITA.

As topcat83 states, the forum cannot give you a definitive answer whether Immigration will approve you for entry considering your medical condition. They treat every individual on their own merits and use the advice given to them from their medical assessor.
I'd advise you to live as healthily as possible for up to 3 months before your medical if you can - ie cut out liquor, smoking, fast food, fatty food, high in salt food, high in cholesterol food etc. Plenty fruit, veggies, water, exercise and sleep!!!
When you have your medical its good to know in your own mind that you've done everything you can to be in the best possible condition for it.
With your medical history your file will most certainly be given to a medical assessor to determine if your cost to the NZ health system is viable.
It was Liam(at)Large who corrected me on the cost last week. Used to be a max of $25k over 4 yrs or lifetime of the condition. Since late 2012 it is now $41k over 5 yrs or lifetime of the condition.
The calculation takes into account cost of drugs to NZ health system, consultations, treatment etc etc. Doesn't reduce if you claim you are going to be paying for prescriptions or you intend to have private health cover.
Are you prescribed any medication now ?
If so try and find out how much it will cost to NZ Health Authority. Could you use a cheaper alternative and get it prescribed in your current country before your medical ?

I'd keep trying with the job just so employers have your details and have you in mind, but generally you've no chance of securing work until you have the visa and have made firm plans to travel.
NZ employers are becoming more wary of offering work to people overseas when quite frankly they may never show up.
The only real chance you have is if an employer is really desperate for you and your skills and needs you there very soon.
In my own situation employers were only interested after I had secured the Resident visa and had booked flights to travel.

Good luck


----------



## iajaffri (Mar 10, 2013)

*EOI and my mistake*

Guys i applied for only SI189, did a mistake, i could not provide the evidence so i am withdrawing my application. 
I will do another EOI but please tell me the follwoing :

Can i select 189, 190 and 489 in next EOI ?
Will i have to prove for all above 3 visas or for only one visatype ?
My points are 55 and want to apply for 190 by getting SS ? is it possible ?
If yes why should i click 189,190 and 489 ?
I did the mistake first time i clicked only 189 and the whiped me out 
If i will be eligible to get SS (my SOL no. is materials engineer 233112) will they add IELTS points in it. my overall band is 7. individual is not 7 each.
please reply.
Imran Jaffri


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

iajaffri said:


> Guys i applied for only SI189, did a mistake, i could not provide the evidence so i am withdrawing my application.
> I will do another EOI but please tell me the follwoing :
> 
> Can i select 189, 190 and 489 in next EOI ?
> ...


Wow lots of things I don't understand there.

Im guessing your in the wrong forum iajaffri. 
Isn't SI189 Skilled Independant Visa for Australia.
This is the NZ forum.


----------



## Ramanathan (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info topcat83 and escapedtonz, I will keep my status posted.
In between any place where I can go and check the cost of treatment in New Zealand.


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Ramanathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI has been selected , I would be applying for residence by mid April 2013.
> 
> ...



Hi Mr. Ramanthan,

Can you share your email address, I had couple of questions w.r.t similar situations with my relative.

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rajblr said:


> Hi Mr. Ramanthan,
> 
> Can you share your email address, I had couple of questions w.r.t similar situations with my relative.
> 
> Thanks.


We do not encourage people to share email addresses, for safety purposes. If you have any questions then others may have similar ones. So why not ask them on here so everyone benefits?


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh OK, one of my relative is in the same status with his medical reports for australian PR, just wanted to check what kind of medications are being taken by him and has he seen any improvements with the treatment.


----------



## Ramanathan (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Raj, 

I completed my medicals 3 weeks back. As far as I know there was nothing adverse. 
Everything was well within normal limits. 

As regards to my Vitiligo, Once again no one was sure, but my affected area is less than 1%, and it is only a cosmetic disorder, So I am hoping that should not be of any issue. 
For Vitiligo, I am only taking Homeopathic medicines, and it seems to work well for me. 

Thank you,
Ramanathan


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Ramanathan,

Yeah, I know its a cosmetic disorder, my relative too on homeopathic medicines, all the best for your Aussie PR and medications as well.

Thanks Again,
Raj.


----------

